# Documents required for Spouse for express entry



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi All,

Need your help guys ..

I am applying for Express entry with my spouse. I am from Banking Domain so would be applying under that job code. I had cleared the IELTS Exam and joined a management course in Canada last year. The course got completed this month and fortunately got recruited in a MNC in Canada itself. 

Can you please help me guys with all the required docs ? Specially of my spouse. She had not given IELTS and is a Teacher in India.

Thanks
Silvi


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Only the principal applicant is required to complete IELTS. It's not required for Spousal applicant.
Your spouse/children should be included on your application.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> Only the principal applicant is required to complete IELTS. It's not required for Spousal applicant.
> Your spouse/children should be included on your application.


Thanks Auld.

In that case what all documents will be required..


Thanks
Silvi


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Silvi6 said:


> Thanks Auld.
> 
> In that case what all documents will be required..
> 
> ...


As per the CIC website.


----------

